# GOTM Jun 2008 - Uber Mega's Blackmachine B7



## noodles (Jun 4, 2008)

*June 2008 Guitar of the Month: Uber Mega's Blackmachine B7*

Congrats to *Uber Mega* for winning June's GOTM, as voted on by you, the Sevenstring.org membership! 

Here are plenty of pictures of this gorgeous guitar, custom ordered to his exact specifications:








































































*Quick Specs:*

25.5" scale
African ebony top, headstock and fretboard (Tung-oiled)
Chambered Brazilian mahogany body (40 years old)
Honduras Rosewood neck (bolt-on) with ebony fillets
Ivoroid binding (body, neck and headstock)
Gotoh fixed bridge and Sperzel tuners
Bareknuckle Warpig 7s
Paul Gilbert control arrangement with end-pin jack

All GOTM winners get some new tunes! A signed copy of Division's _Trinity_ and Eric Clemenzi's _Basement Tapes_.






Congratulations to the Guitar of the Month winner for June!


----------



## TimSE (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## -K4G- (Jun 4, 2008)

congrats Uber Mega!


----------



## MetalJordan (Jun 4, 2008)

Congratz man i voted for you!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey, thanks a lot everyone!


----------



## Shawn (Jun 4, 2008)

That is slick, sharp looking guitar. Congrats!


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jun 4, 2008)

That thing is fucking SICK! One of my fav 7's EVER!


----------



## Michael (Jun 4, 2008)

I voted for this one too.  Congrat's!


----------



## playstopause (Jun 5, 2008)

Irresistible!


----------



## MetalJordan (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## El Caco (Jun 5, 2008)

Congrats Thom, well deserved. Man I want that guitar.


----------



## amonb (Jun 5, 2008)

That guitar rocks! 

Well won!


----------



## Durero (Jun 5, 2008)

Beauty!


----------



## 7slinger (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Jun 6, 2008)

Sweet!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Blind Faith (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome!

I nominated this guitar (just to be a twat and feel like i did good )


----------



## MerlinTKD (Jun 7, 2008)

Fantastic! Congratulations! 

I'd love to hear what it sounds like... in fact...

Sound clips should be mandatory for winners from now on!


----------



## hairychris (Jun 25, 2008)

Blackmachine for the win!


----------



## Snoop (Aug 7, 2008)

Congrats, man! It's my dream to have Blackmachine. WIN!


----------



## dmguitarist99 (Dec 30, 2008)

how much did this set you back? this thing is beautiful


----------



## guitarxtc (Feb 18, 2009)

i must have one...


----------



## Killian (Jun 6, 2009)

Ah! The King of all sevens! Blackmachine's are amazing! Such quality and precision! And u can't beat barenuckle! Sick Guitar man


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 18, 2009)

Holy shit. That's amazing.


----------



## Hendog (Dec 2, 2009)

That is stunning.


----------

